# RCP - unerwünschte Zusatz View in der Mitte



## schuetzejanett (14. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

habe  mir eine rcp app erstellt und dafür beim erstellen das hello world template verwendet . Bis jetzt habe ich mir zwei View erstellt und die auch in der klasse Perspective eingebunden. Doch wenn ich das Prog starte habe ich in der Mitte zwischen den beiden noch eine view. Ich vermute ja das das das ist was man gleich nach erstellen des plugins sieht wenn man noch keinen code selber geschrieben hat. Wie bekomme ich das wieder weg.






Und hier noch meine Perspective Klasse in der nur die beiden aüßeren views eingebunden werden.

```
public class Perspective implements IPerspectiveFactory {

	public void createInitialLayout(IPageLayout layout) 
	{
		layout.setFixed(true);		
		layout.addView(ViewPrintJobs.ID, IPageLayout.LEFT, 0.7f, IPageLayout.ID_EDITOR_AREA);
		layout.addView(ViewConfirm.ID, IPageLayout.RIGHT, 0.3f, IPageLayout.ID_EDITOR_AREA);
		layout.setEditorAreaVisible(true);
	}
}
```
[/code]


----------



## Roar (14. Mai 2007)

öm, das is doch dann der editor, also:
      layout.setEditorAreaVisible(false);
:?:


----------



## schuetzejanett (14. Mai 2007)

Ja danke das wars


----------

